
Making babies laugh with music - swalta
https://medium.com/@CasparAddyman/music-to-make-babies-laugh-fa82d1e73a05#.of2lxn2mj
======
DrScump
None of the subjects in the video are shown hearing the music _without_ other
stimuli, e.g. interaction with their parents.

This "music" reaction beats them all:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RP4abiHdQpc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RP4abiHdQpc)

